# Life Without Markers



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

With all the praise about them, what would happen if we didn't have them, verbal or mechanical? How would you change your training practices and reflect your knowledge of MT?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> With all the praise about them, what would happen if we didn't have them, verbal or mechanical? How would you change your training practices and reflect your knowledge of MT?


You're foo' of questions Howard, how about some answers ??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Come on Scotland...I'm here for some knowledge. Now skool me!:twisted:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Come on Scotland...I'm here for some knowledge. Now skool me!:twisted:


I asked for answers, not questions. Now, let's start again....


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

everything you do to train a dog is a "marker". Some people just use very clear and consistent ones


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

blink ....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In a way many of us have done some form of it before we knew what it was.
A simple "good dog" when it's on the right track was probably my entry into the beginnings of marking. 
It was a long time before I did anything besides correct and expect.
I'll always keep that in my tool box.
I think the biggest thing marker training has brought to the dog training world is we now let the dog know it's doing right as opposed to just correcting before it really understands what is expected.
In "my" early days of training it was just start moving/give the command/correct. Now I might lure into position or just mark when the dog is in position. Once that "position" is understood by the dog then correction (if needed) can be used.
It's made me work better at reading the dog and not just do it cause someone said that how to get it done.
Keep it ALL in the tool box because your next dog may not be the same as the one you train now!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> In a way many of us have done some form of it before we knew what it was.
> A simple "good dog" when it's on the right track was probably my entry into the beginnings of marking.
> It was a long time before I did anything besides correct and expect.
> I'll always keep that in my tool box.
> ...


Allot less holes in handlers, my little Jett dont take kindly to corrections even if there fair


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Allot less holes in handlers, my little Jett dont take kindly to corrections even if there fair


Jett's littermate used to shred his handler's sweatshirts on a regular basis...while he was wearing them. 
That was "WITH" marker training. The handler was new at dog training and hadn't quite got the hang of it yet. :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think we should all switch to crayons, they taste better.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> blink ....


Good one!!


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Eric Read said:


> everything you do to train a dog is a "marker". Some people just use very clear and consistent ones


Right on. Except I will say, it makes a critical different to use clear and RECOGNIZED markers, versus consistent ones. I don't care how you say 'no', as long as I recognize what you mean.


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> In a way many of us have done some form of it before we knew what it was.
> A simple "good dog" when it's on the right track was probably my entry into the beginnings of marking.
> It was a long time before I did anything besides correct and expect.
> I'll always keep that in my tool box.
> ...


Exactly so. I will go further. EVERYONE uses marker training, whether consciously or unconsciously. Those who are conscious of their use of markers are better trainers.

Whether you say X, or Good, or Yes, or click, or simply relax your eyebrows, you are constantly read by your dog - whether you notice or not. The more your dog understands your signals and the more you understand the layers of communication you are sending to your dog, - and the more control and mastery your develop in managing your signal output - the better your training proceeds .

It is simple logic. If the dog understands what is expected, he has a chance to choose to fill the request correctly - the first time it is made. A dog who does not receive information critical to his job, and it then corrected because he did not read the handler's mind.... well, he may feel the need to shred a bit...


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> With all the praise about them, what would happen if we didn't have them, verbal or mechanical? How would you change your training practices and reflect your knowledge of MT?


uhhh... I have no knowledge of MT.... oh wait, is that short for marker training?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Allot less holes in handlers, my little Jett dont take kindly to corrections even if there fair


I know that feeling Mike. This little demon I have will come up the leash "poppin" LOL.


----------

